# TableModel - getValueAt => absolute() für rs für MS SQL?



## bamboocha (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo ihr Javagötter,

ich versuche euch hier anzubeten, da i am verzweifeln bin und nahe dran bin aus dem Kellerfenster zu springen.

Folgender Sachverhalt:

Ich habe eine DB (MS SQL Server) und darauf liegt eine Tabelle, welche ich dann in einem JTable ausgeben möchte. --> Einfache Sache, aber der Hacken kommt noch...

Ich habe auch alles soweit hin bekommen, dass wenn ich einen MySQL Server verwende alles so funktioniert wie es soll, dh. die Tabelle wird schön in einer JTable ausgegeben, *ABER (jetzt kommt der Brocken * ) wenn ich nun statt MySQL das ganze 1 : 1 auf einen MS SQL Server ummünzen möchte, dann bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung. Ich habe auch schon raus bekommen (glaub ich mal ), dass wohl der MS SQL Treiber dieses absolute() nicht unterstützt...und da sind wir bei meinem Problem: WIE KANN ICH DAS MIT EINEM MS-SQL RESULTSET ANSTELLEN...*aaahhhh*...es muß doch eine ähnliche Methode geben, mit der man das Bewerkstelligen kann (=> ich MUSS einen MS SQL-Server verwenden)


die Klasse mit dem TAbleModel funktioniert bestens (aller bestens mit MySQL), dh es werden bei beiden Servern die Tabellenköpfe ausgegeben, weswegen ich hier nur die Problem-Methode getValueAt poste, da dort wohl der Hund begraben liegt...

mein Code des getValueAt:


```
public Object getValueAt(int arg0, int arg1) {
	
        try {	 		 
            rs.absolute(arg0 + 1);
            return rs.getObject(arg1 + 1);
        }
        catch(SQLException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
            return null;
        }
}
```

Die Fehlermeldung dazu (sinngemäß, da ich grad nicht an meinen Rechner sitze):

I get java.sql.SQLException: "ResultSet may only be accessed in a forward direction" or "ResultSet is read only" when using a scrollable/updateable ResultSet


Wie gesagt, ich würde sehr gern wissen, durch welche Methode ich das absolute() ersetzten kann, damit ich auch das ResultSet einer MS SQL DB darstellen kann...
...(oder ist das nicht so einfach möglich?)

ich danke schon mal den Java-Chefs, cu

ich


----------

